# Beach Outfit (Non Kayak)



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

What is a good beach outfit for tailor, Mulloway and smaller sharks (under a metre)
my budget is $250 i might stretch to 300 if i have to. 
The outfit has to inlcude the cost of the braid.
thanks for your replys in adavance.

RackRaider


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, sorry, Spinning reels , i just find them a lot easier on the beach


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

eric said:


> But I use only braid on my overheads, so I don't get thumb burn like I do with mono.


my OHs dont have a level wind so I stay away from braid on my surf gear 
as for burnt thumbs I find its easier to thumb the side of the spool

anyway putting some casting back into practice on sunday - heading to Venus Bay for a surf fish


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

eric said:


> Shimano have a few options as well, but they are either too stiff (Cantana series) or expensive (Tiralejo). Daiwa are just expensive and carbon.


What About the Aerowave Graphite Series?


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

eric said:


> Shimano have a few options as well, but they are either too stiff (Cantana series) or expensive (Tiralejo).


 What about the Shimano Aerowave Graphite series, or the Graphite composite series? are they any good?


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah, they have Three sub-series under the Aerowave series.
Glass: http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=7450
Glass/Graphite Composite: http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=7449
Graphite: http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=7451

I'de Never really heard of them untill now, they seem pretty good, im just not sure whether the Graphite one is to stiff or something like that. otherwise i'de go with the composite


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm another one for avoiding braid in the surf. I used it for one season spinning for tailor and lost more fish than I care to think about. The zero stretch in this situation was a liablility rather than an advantage. I have since gone back to lighter line classes (4kg) to maintain the braid castability but reels with larger spool capacities are definately required as fish won't brick you in the surf but simply run a mile. To counter any line cutting your finger during a cast I use a sport tape around my index finger to save the end from getting sliced off. I cast slugs up to 70-80 grams and when the rod is fully loaded during the cast there is huge amounts of pressure on the line on your finger, I also use a 20pd wind on leader that extends onto the spool to prevent knots slipping during the pressure excerted during a cast.

Good luck with the purchase, it is very hard to find an off the shelf rod that suits a particular need, so sometimes compromises need to be made. Personally I use a wilson MT4144 for my tailor spinning with an old TSS4 and as Eric has said guides have needed replacement one by one at some point but it fits the budget for now and upgrading individual guides later is a bit more affordable than buying better quality gear.

You could try the Okuma Salina II with the fast retrive but I would be very carefull with your maintenance and watch how much sand and salt come into contact with the reel.

Kev


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Shimao spheros 8000 fa or fb spooled with 20-30lb daiwa samurai and a gary howard graphcaster get it custom made for the same price as off the rack this is a great combo that will cast slugs and baits I use braid in the surf for lures and bait i wouldnt use anything else. cost will be around $300


----------

